# Mobile, AL bottles



## wonkapete (Oct 7, 2008)

OK, here's a 'few' cases of my Mobile (Prichard and Spring Hill)  bottles.  I've concentrated on Mobile bottles for a long time now.  Carre and Pallisers were in business from the 1850s1860s to the 1930s1940s so the styles, shapes, and colors of their bottles seem almost endless.  If anyone has any Mobile bottles for sale, let me know.  

 Let's start with a few blobs:







 The air bubble in that Clark and Wells is just killer!!  Ever seen one that big??






 ..moving into the hutches.. then into crown tops









































 The second one is a Clark and Carre - only one I have like that - Carre only teamed up with Clark in 1874.





















 a debossed Dr Pepper..
















 All Mobile Cokes..

















 The second bottles is a Carre flavor water bottles.. the debossed Dr Pepper was a few pics up.. here's the embossed one:






 The Brownie has always been one of my favs.. another Carre product:






 The Ginger Ale is another Carre product.. nice heavy bottle:





















 First one is a Russ Beverage.. only one I've ever seen.
















 A nice New Yorker.. paper label reads 'Palliser Beverage Company, Mobile, AL'...






 Now, the 'new' bottles.. all ACLs are marked 'Mobile'... We'll start off with a few variations of Russ - these are fairly early bottles with poor paint so when dug, the labels are almost always gone.. the Barq's and Red Rock are bottled by Russ:






 Another drink bottled by Russ:











 Different sized Foskos:






 The Triple H is from Southern Beverages in Mobile..











 The following Diet Rite and Nehi are from Royal Crown Cola in Mobile:











 From Grapette Co, which was on Virginia Street:






 7ups..


----------



## wonkapete (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's my Carre Seltzer..






 And one more from Prichard Bottling Works..


----------



## wonkapete (Oct 7, 2008)

From the W.C. Strange Bottling Works, Mobile, Ala.


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 7, 2008)

i have enjoyed all your post tonight. you have some very nice bottles. do you have many kist bottles? that is one of the brands i collect and the largest single group in my collection. always looking for ones i don't have.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice bottle collection. I have a large Mobile amber drugstore bottle here somewhere I dug out of a privy. I was thinking the other day I may put it on the bay since I don't collect Mobile bottles and it's a colored druggist bottle. You may not collect druggist bottles but when I locate it again I will let you know . bob


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice bottles man.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a good collection of the Pallisers from his first bottle to the ACL that were all dug in Pensacola except the ACL which I got at the flea market in Mobile. My favorites were the blob and the wooden stoppered gravitating stopper bottle.

 Great stuff Jerry. Do you dig or mostly buy?


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW IM BLOWN AWAY! VERY NICE MIKE


----------



## wonkapete (Oct 7, 2008)

John,  I posted a group of Kists on here last year.  I believe I had 3 or 4 you didn't have.

 Bob, yea, I don't really collect druggist bottles.  I have a few dozen that I've picked up along the way but don't actively search for them.

 Warren, I dug a of these and sometimes buy.  I started collecting when I was 12 yrs old so back in my teenage years, I did a lot of digging.  My dad worked for the railroad and he would take me to old dump sites around Tibbie and Chatom, back in the woods and we'd just fill up bags of bottles, then come home and pick ticks! haha.  I haven't dug in in a while.  I miss it.  Subdivisions going in everywhere we used to dig.


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks wonkapete. my mind aint what it use to be. have you added any new ones? i've picked several that you had but i didn't since then.


----------



## wonkapete (Oct 8, 2008)

John, these are the last ones I picked up.  While all different, nothing uncommon.


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for the picture. always enjoy your posts.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, that's an awesome collection of local bottles, you should be very proud of them!


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is a Palliser blob top that is an error bottle.. noticed the misspelled 'Palliser'...


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, and you gotta love the 'ALA'.  They had the shrink the last 'A' to make it fit.


----------



## wonkapete (Mar 2, 2009)

I came across this one in my collection over the weekend.  It's cool to find a bottle with the original gravitating stopper in place.  The rubber is even still on it.


----------

